# Getting training started for puppy



## mindi (Mar 25, 2004)

We got our new puppy today. He's about 8 - 9 weeks old and the cutest ever.

Anyone with scent training out there, can you tell me aside from basic obedience what's the best place (and how exactly) should I start helping him to learn to scent and signal to low blood sugars. I know how to get and keep the scent, just not sure if I should wait until I've worked on basic obedience for a few weeks first or what.

At the moment, he didn't care for the harness I picked up today, so we just worked a very slow heel (without saying the word, just pacing myself to make sure he stayed by me and didn't let him get ahead of me). And of course, sit (which he will do when you hold the piece of food in front of him properly).

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't have any experience with scent training, but I would personally work on the basic obedience things first. With my mobility assistance dog she was very solid in her obedience before we began service dog tasks. But I'm not sure if scent training is different and something you should start before. 

Take him everywhere you can that allows dogs. Pet stores, feed stores, walks in busy areas, etc. I had done so much of this with Tessa that when we began public access training it was EASIER for her than going to places pets were allowed, because the one distraction she struggles to ignore is other dogs!


----------



## mindi (Mar 25, 2004)

Haven't heard back from any "experts" yet, but thought I'd go ahead and show off some pics.








[/img]


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Mindi-

You might want to PM the mods and ask them to move this from the service and therapy dog section to the search and rescue section. I think you will get more replies there.

Cute pup - good luck with the training.


----------

